# Cats not biting



## Navidad Wildman (Apr 24, 2012)

I have been setting out jug lines and drop lines the past couple of weeks and havent had any luck I have used everything from perch, stickbait, liver, and shrimp I cant catch anything worth keepin and I have set them in good deep holes is there any tricks to finding these tasty creatures? One more thing I live on the tx gulf coast near Victoria and we had a real dry summer last year and have had some good rains that brought the waters up in the lakes and rivers anyone know any good tricks to finding the big ones?


----------



## Dman23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Never been catfish fishing, but i work at a bait shop and lots of people come in and pic our big wholesale tanks for all the dead nasty minnows, put them in little sacks (netting used for trout egg sacks) and slap those on. Only tip i have but they do well with that!


----------



## 200racing (Apr 26, 2012)

the liver you are using,is it bait liver,or purchased from a grocery store?


----------



## Navidad Wildman (Apr 26, 2012)

Grocery bought whats the difference between the two?


----------



## earl60446 (Apr 26, 2012)

Voted in the poll, I guess I'm the only one, go liver!
In any case, I like to catch some little bluegills or sunfish or redears, our pond is overrun with these little panfish. Cut them up and bait a circle hook. Hardly ever fails, stays on good too, lasts about 5 times longer than liver.
Tim


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 26, 2012)

+ 1!!!! Unless you can find fresh shad. Small one on the hook, or big ones cut up. Can't be beat out here in DFW!!!



earl60446 said:


> Voted in the poll, I guess I'm the only one, go liver!
> In any case, I like to catch some little bluegills or sunfish or redears, our pond is overrun with these little panfish. Cut them up and bait a circle hook. Hardly ever fails, stays on good too, lasts about 5 times longer than liver.
> Tim


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 26, 2012)

Whole shad, cut shad, shad guts or cut up skipjack herring.

Small, live bluegill work well too.

Speaking of bluegill, they will have a hook with worms or liver picked clean before you ever get out of sight.


----------



## hunterguy86 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm originally from the Victoria area. I'm up in central Texas now. We use the pink catfish soap on trot lines. Works like a champ.


----------



## 200racing (Apr 28, 2012)

Navidad Wildman said:


> Grocery bought whats the difference between the two?



they have been cleaned and scrubbed for human consumption. leaving them soft and almost scentless. go to a baitshops and look for rooster livers much better bait. 

if a grocery store is all you have get chicken gizzards and let them age in the sun some.


----------



## chiefsizzle (May 3, 2012)

SkipJack is your best bet.


----------

